# Tamron Announces Full Frame 28-300mm F/3.5-6.3 Di VC PZD



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 6, 2014)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=15743"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=15743">Tweet</a></div>
<span style="line-height: 1.5em;"><strong>February 6, 2014, Saitama, Japan – Tamron Co., Ltd.</strong> (President & CEO: Morio Ono), a leading manufacturer of precision optics, has announced the development of 28-300mm F/3.5-6.3 Di VC PZD (Model A010), an advanced new all-in-one™ zoom lens for full-frame DSLR cameras. The lens sample will be on display at the Tamron booth at the CP+ 2014, which will be held from February 13 to 16 in Yokohama, Japan.</span></p>
<p>Since the launch in 1992 of the 28-200mm (Model 71D) high-power zoom lens – which featured a revolutionary compact, lightweight design – Tamron has been continually expanding its portfolio of world class optics to benefit consumers.</p>
<p>Having revolutionized the optical design of the previous 28-300mm (Model A20), Tamron is developing a powerful new, high-power zoom lens for full-frame DSLR cameras that enhances image quality and incorporates the PZD (Piezo Drive)*1—a standing-wave ultrasonic motor system optimized for swift, quiet AF—and the acclaimed VC (Vibration Compensation)*2 mechanism in an amazingly compact configuration.</p>
<p>Featuring a new, sophisticated external finish, this lens complements the performance and style of full-frame DSLRs, while delivering the practical advantages of an all-in-one™zoom lens.</p>
<p><em>Highlights and specifications after the break</em></p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p><strong>Product Highlights</strong></p>
<ol>
<li>State-of-the-art optical design technology delivers superior image quality

The advanced optical construction of this lens includes four elements of LD (Low Dispersion) glass, three Molded-Glass Aspherical elements, one Hybrid Aspherical element, one XR (Extra Refractive index) glass element, and one element of UXR (Ultra-Extra Refractive Index) glass, which has greater refractive index than XR. The full use of specialized glass elements in its design contributes to making this outstanding lens as compact and lightweight as possible, while minimizing aberrations, resulting in superior image quality. Particularly impressive is the thorough compensation of chromatic aberrations at the telephoto end, yielding images of enhanced clarity and crispness.</li>
<li>Focus on portability – The lens is now even smaller and lighter

In addition to state-of-the-art optical design that facilitates downsizing of the lens body, the mechanical design, which incorporates a highly sophisticated multi-stack-cam layout that takes up far less space, and PZD (Piezo Drive), an autofocus drive system with a simpler, more compact structure, has made it possible to reduce the overall dimensions of this lens compared to the existing Tamron 28-300mm (Model A20). These technologies are the fruit of Tamron’s more than 20 years of research and development in the high-power zoom lens field.</li>
<li>Advanced anti-reflection coating

The application of BBAR (Broad-Band Anti-Reflection) coatings for suppressing reflections on lens element surfaces minimizes unwanted flare and ghosting to deliver sharp, crisp, high-contrast images.</li>
<li>Upgraded cosmetic design – Elegant tungsten silver brand ring

Tamron has upgraded the cosmetic design and finish of this lens to create a more sophisticated, high-end look in keeping with the demands of discerning full-frame DSLR users. Employing a sophisticated linear pattern rubber grip on the zoom and focus rings and an elegant tungsten silver name-brand ring, this newly designed model accentuates its visceral presence with understated elegance and class.</li>
<li>PZD (Piezo Drive) delivers faster, quieter autofocus action

The PZD (Piezo Drive)*1, a standing-wave ultrasonic motor system, delivers faster, quieter, more precise action when the autofocus is engaged. The full-time manual focus system is easy and intuitive, enabling quick and convenient manual focus at any time.</li>
<li>VC (Vibration Compensation)

Tamron’s acclaimed VC (Vibration Compensation)*2mechanism reduces image blur caused by camera shake to deliver significantly sharper images even when shooting handheld.</li>
<li>Circular diaphragm facilitates achieving spectacular blur effects

Using a circular diaphragm*4, this lens achieves spectacular background blur effects that enable creative use of depth of field.</li>
<li>Moisture-resistant construction for outdoor shooting

Moisture-resistant construction helps prevent moisture from penetrating the lens.</li>
</ol>
<table>
<tbody>
<tr>
<td valign="top" width="48">*1</td>
<td>PZD (Piezo Drive) is a standing-wave type ultrasonic motor system developed by Tamron. It delivers outstanding speed and quiet operation in the AF mode. It also provides greater flexibility in design compared with ring-type ultrasonic motors, thus contributing to reduced lens size.</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>*2</td>
<td>VC (Vibration Compensation) is Tamron’s proprietary tri-axial image stabilization mechanism.</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>*3</td>
<td>The Sony mount model does not include VC, since the bodies of Sony DSLR cameras include built-in image stabilization functionality. The name of the Sony mount model is “28-300mm F/3.5-6.3 Di PZD” without the VC designation.</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>*4</td>
<td>This circular diaphragm retains a nearly circular shape even at two stops down from its maximum aperture.</td>
</tr>
</tbody>
</table>
<p><strong>Specifications</strong></p>
<table summary="Specifications" border="1">
<tbody>
<tr>
<th>Model</th>
<td>A010</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<th>Focal Length</th>
<td>28-300mm</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<th>Maximum Aperture</th>
<td>F/3.5-6.3</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<th rowspan="2">Angle of View (diagonal)</th>
<td>75°23’ – 8°15’ (for full-frame format)</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>52°58’ – 5°20’ (for APS-C format)</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<th>Lens Construction</th>
<td>19 elements in 15 groups</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<th>Minimum Focus Distance</th>
<td>0.49m (19.3 in)</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<th>Max. Magnification Ratio</th>
<td>1:3.5 (at f=300mm: MFD 0.49m)</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<th>Filter Size</th>
<td>Φ67mm</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<th>Maximum Diameter</th>
<td>Φ74.4mm</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<th>Length*1</th>
<td>96mm (3.8 in)*</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<th>Weight</th>
<td>540g (19 oz)*</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<th>Diaphragm Blade Number</th>
<td>7 (circular diaphragm)</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<th>Minimum Aperture</th>
<td>F/22-40</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<th>Standard Accessory</th>
<td>Flower-shaped lens hood</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<th>Compatible Mount</th>
<td>Canon/ Nikon/ Sony</td>
</tr>
</tbody>
</table>
```


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 6, 2014)

Fantastic ... if the lens is a decent performer, it will make for a nice all-in-one tourist travel lens ... if the price is reasonable, I would definitely get one.


----------



## Albi86 (Feb 6, 2014)

That was unexpected :O


----------



## canon1dxman (Feb 6, 2014)

Looks like Tamron and Sigma are now getting their act together, big time.


----------



## TrabimanUK (Feb 6, 2014)

Same range as the 28-300mmL? - interesting
Cheaper than the 28-300L? - not surprising and not difficult
IQ? - nowhere near the 28-300L, BUT if the IQ is similar to the 70-300 IS USM, then this could be a lense that causes a bit of trouble in the market place.

Shame Tamron haven't released anything else recently that puts the cat amongst the pigeons


----------



## Trovador (Feb 6, 2014)

A 17-40, 50 1.4 or pancake and this lens and I'm set for any vacation. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 6, 2014)

TrabimanUK said:


> BUT if the IQ is similar to the 70-300 IS USM, then this could be a lense that causes a bit of trouble in the market place.


If you are referring to 70-300 IS, then I am pretty confident that this Tamron lens will be *at least* similar if not better.
But if you are talking about 70-300 *L *IS, then I don't think this Tammy be anywhere close ... I would like to end being wrong here but I'm pretty sure it cannot match the 70-300 *L* IS
Also, looking at the size vs zoom range, it seems like it is aimed at "tourists" who carry their full frame cameras, but would appreciate and be OK with an all-in-one lens that provides decent enough photos without expecting too much from it. I count myself in that category when I go on guided tours. I hope its not like the previous Tamron 28-300 VC lens, I owned it briefly and sold it off real quick due to its poor construction and clunky noise.


----------



## Albi86 (Feb 6, 2014)

TrabimanUK said:


> IQ? - nowhere near the 28-300L, BUT if the IQ is similar to the 70-300 IS USM, then this could be a lense that causes a bit of trouble in the market place.
> 
> Shame Tamron haven't released anything else recently that puts the cat amongst the pigeons



I would not be so sure about your first statement. The 28-300 L is now 10 years old.

As for the second statement... you missed the part in which Tamron released an affordable and performing 150-600mm


----------



## adhocphotographer (Feb 6, 2014)

Lets see how this actually stacks up against the 28-300L... when that information comes out I will give this lens a second look. Until then, I am filling it in the 'could be interesting' pile. Like any new lens, lets see how it performs in the real world, and see what 1st round production problems it has!


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 6, 2014)

Albi86 said:


> TrabimanUK said:
> 
> 
> > IQ? - nowhere near the 28-300L, BUT if the IQ is similar to the 70-300 IS USM, then this could be a lense that causes a bit of trouble in the market place.
> ...


Given the size & zoom range of this lens, there is *no way* in hell this Tammy can match 28-300 L optics ... if it is better than the 28-300 L, I will give you my Tamron 24-70 f/2.8 VC for free (excluding the cost of shipping out to you) and I mean it.


----------



## Albi86 (Feb 6, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Albi86 said:
> 
> 
> > TrabimanUK said:
> ...



Deal 

You just put yourself in a very dangerous situation, since "optical performance" can be intended in a number of very ambiguous ways - e.g. contrast, sharpness, CA, bokeh, fringing, etc etc


----------



## Random Orbits (Feb 6, 2014)

adhocphotographer said:


> Lets see how this actually stacks up against the 28-300L... when that information comes out I will give this lens a second look. Until then, I am filling it in the 'could be interesting' pile. Like any new lens, lets see how it performs in the real world, and see what 1st round production problems it has!



Canon's 28-300 is in a different class. It weighs 3x as much as this Tamron. Build quality leads to a weight penalty for Canon, but the max aperture at 300mm also has something to do with the weight difference too (f/5.6 vs. f/6.3). There have been opinions/experiences posted on the net that Tamron's 150-600 does not servo AF as well at the long end and the max aperture of f/6.3 might have something to do with it. At 19 oz, the Tamron weighs much less than any Canon telephoto zoom (70-200L f/4, 70-300L f/4-5.6, etc).

The Canon 28-300 is an interesting concept, but it's only strength is being a single lens solution. It weighs about the same as carrying both a 24-70 f/2.8 II and a 70-300L, which deliver much better IQ. Perhaps the Canon can be improved quite a bit while reducing weight, but I can't imagine that it is a very big seller.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 6, 2014)

Albi86 said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > Albi86 said:
> ...


No problemo sir ... if this Tamron beats the Canon EF 28-300 L IS in any 3 (which must include sharpness) of the 5 parameters you've mentioned here i.e. Contrast, Sharpness, CA, bokeh, fringing, I promise to give you my Tamron 24-70 f/2.8 VC for free (provided you pay for the shipping costs).


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 6, 2014)

Albi86 said:


> TrabimanUK said:
> 
> 
> > IQ? - nowhere near the 28-300L,
> ...



The 135/2L is even older…and delivers excellent IQ.

A superzoom lens is about compromise. For every one of them on the market with the exception of the 28-300L, the compromises are optical - distortion, reduced sharpness, increased CA, etc., are all accepted in trade for a smaller, lighter design which is suitable for a 'travel lens' as you'd expect for a one-lens-for-everything superzoom. The Canon 28-300L lens is big and heavy - more glass means more optical correction, which give it very good IQ (not excellent IQ, though - it's pretty equivalent to the 24-105L through their respective ranges).


----------



## slclick (Feb 6, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Albi86 said:
> 
> 
> > TrabimanUK said:
> ...



I agree, the Sigma 24-105 is better than the 28-300L in term of IQ


----------



## alek35 (Feb 6, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Albi86 said:
> 
> 
> > Rienzphotoz said:
> ...



Check this out:
http://www.dxomark.com/Lenses/Compare/Side-by-side/Canon-EF-28-300mm-F35-56L-IS-USM-on-Canon-EOS-1Ds-Mark-III-versus-28-300-3.5-6.3-XR-I-A-Canon___595_436_211_0

Click ->measurements ->Sharpness->Field map

According to DXO's measurements the old Tamron28-300 (which I have) is sharper throughout the focal range 
than the Canon "L"...


----------



## Woody (Feb 6, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Given the size & zoom range of this lens, there is *no way* in hell this Tammy can match 28-300 L optics ... if it is better than the 28-300 L, I will give you my Tamron 24-70 f/2.8 VC for free (excluding the cost of shipping out to you) and I mean it.



Canon 28-300 weighs 1670 g while Tamron weighs 540 g. I will never consider Canon's offering regardless of its performance.


----------



## slclick (Feb 6, 2014)

alek35 said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > Albi86 said:
> ...



Well, that settles it! ...anti DxO rebuttals in 3...2...1....


----------



## TrabimanUK (Feb 6, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> TrabimanUK said:
> 
> 
> > BUT if the IQ is similar to the 70-300 IS USM, then this could be a lense that causes a bit of trouble in the market place.
> ...



I was referring to the non-L. I agree, a 3rd party non-special lens couldn't (probably) get near the L, but might just shade the IS USM non-L. 

I tend to shoot with L series zooms, but as a stroll-around this looks very attractive due to the zoom range, reach, the fact that it'll be a lot lighter than the 70-200 2.8 IS v2 I use and a lot less attractive to those wanting to nick your camera gear


----------



## Zv (Feb 6, 2014)

This is great news, only I'm left wondering - it's already Feb and so far in this "year of the lens" we've got two Tamron superzooms and a Sigma 50 Art on the way. So, where's the Canon lenses we were told about??


----------



## slclick (Feb 6, 2014)

Zv said:


> This is great news, only I'm left wondering - it's already Feb and so far in this "year of the lens" we've got two Tamron superzooms and a Sigma 50 Art on the way. So, where's the Canon lenses we were told about??



The Canon Jedi's will come out and say "These aren't the zooms you were looking for"


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 6, 2014)

Woody said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > Given the size & zoom range of this lens, there is *no way* in hell this Tammy can match 28-300 L optics ... if it is better than the 28-300 L, I will give you my Tamron 24-70 f/2.8 VC for free (excluding the cost of shipping out to you) and I mean it.
> ...


That was the only reason why I did not buy a Canon 28-300 L IS ... instead I went with the Tamron version but did not like it at all and sold it as fast as I could.


----------



## cliffwang (Feb 6, 2014)

If the IQ of this lens is close to Canon 28-300mm L and price is about 1000, I will get one as my travel lens.


----------



## dcm (Feb 6, 2014)

More the size and weight of the EF 28-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS USM. That might be a better comparison for IQ than the 28-300L.


----------



## tianxiaozhang (Feb 6, 2014)

This one should be compared to Nikon's 28-300 right? Canon's is much older....


----------



## slclick (Feb 6, 2014)

dcm said:


> More the size and weight of the EF 28-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS USM. That might be a better comparison for IQ than the 28-300L.



I personally would rather make a comparison with focal lengths as opposed to weight and size. That's just me.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Feb 6, 2014)

For me, it is not very wise 28-300mm on full frame. It would be much more useful if Tamron makes a 24-200mm F3.5-5.6 VC. Could be more appropriate weight and size, and would promote the image quality and autofocus.


----------



## emag (Feb 6, 2014)

"Elegant tungsten silver brand ring"

Well now........


----------



## magna42 (Feb 6, 2014)

As a few others here have shared, I've also tried the current version of the Tamron 28-300 zoom and quickly got rid of it due to poor image quality. I convinced myself that a used one for a good price would make the IQ acceptable, no go.

Personally I like the idea of a light all-in-one travel (vacation) zoom. The 28-300L has impressive IQ for it's range, but the size and weight just makes it generally prohibitive for me to use it as a travel lens.

Having been burned once with this Tamron, I'll wait until the dust settles and real world reviews are in before I get to worked up.


----------



## RGomezPhotos (Feb 6, 2014)

I would love something like this so much!

I love the Canon 18-200 a lot! But I can't use it on my 5DMKII. The Canon 24-105 doesn't have enough range. The Canon 28-300 L is pricey and HUGE... 

If this lens can do a little better in IQ and performance than the Canon 18-200, it's almost a no-brainier. If it's around $600, I'm in!


----------



## Gino (Feb 7, 2014)

I own the Nikon 28-300mm, and I love the lens for travel. It doesn't have the fastest autofocus, but it's not bad, and the lens produces pretty good images. Plus, the lens weighs 805g, which is very manageable.

I wish Canon would produce a lighter weight version (1,000g or less) of it's current 28-300mm L, because the 24-105L just isn't long enough for an all in one travel lens.

Here are a few photos I took on vacation with my Nikon D4 and the 28-300mm f/3.5-5.6G ED VR lens.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 7, 2014)

alek35 said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > Albi86 said:
> ...


Yeah right ... in their dreams : ... they also gave a higher score for 50/1.8 II than the 600/4L IS II


----------



## alek35 (Feb 7, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> alek35 said:
> 
> 
> > Rienzphotoz said:
> ...



Their *scores* are - as has been pointed out by neuro - biased towards lenses with a lower T-stop 
(i.e. higher transmission). In this case the opposite is true - T5.7 for the Canon vs T5.9 for the Tamron.
So unless there is an error in their *measurments* the old Tamron should be sharper across the focal length than the Canon L....


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 7, 2014)

alek35 said:


> Their *scores* are - as has been pointed out by neuro - biased towards lenses with a lower T-stop
> (i.e. higher transmission). In this case the opposite is true - T5.7 for the Canon vs T5.9 for the Tamron.
> So unless there is an error in their *measurments* the old Tamron should be sharper across the focal length than the Canon L....



That comparison appears flawed (and it's far from the first time). First off, while their summary table states the Canon 28-300L is 'Best at 28mm f/4', in their sharpness maps the don't show data wider than 50mm.

Their P-Mpix map shows the Canon 28-300L to be generally sharper through the range, and that's borne out by the sharpness metric in the summary table (Canon 12 P-Mpix, Tamron 9 P-Mpix). If you 'Click ->measurements ->Sharpness->Field map' as you suggest, the Tamron 28-300 does indeed appear sharper, but *their data are not internally consistent*. For example, picking 50mm f/11 and looking at their actuance data, when displayed as a field map it shows the Canon as yellow (~55% actuance) and the Tamron as light green (~65% actuance). But, when you look at the data plotted as a profile, they're both in the mid-upper 60%'s for actuance. Somehow, the Canon 28-300 'lost' ~10% actuance in the maps.

So, it appears that there are a few errors in their measurements, or at least in the way those measurements are being displayed.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 7, 2014)

alek35 said:


> So unless there is an error in their *measurments* *the old Tamron should be sharper across the focal length than the Canon L*....


... and you believe this?


----------



## duydaniel (Feb 8, 2014)

Why buying a full frame and goes with this for "travel light"?
Get a G1 X II or a point and shoot 50x zoom. That would be lighter


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 9, 2014)

duydaniel said:


> Why buying a full frame and goes with this for "travel light"?
> Get a G1 X II or a point and shoot 50x zoom. That would be lighter


Because, a full frame sensor, even with this lens, will give far better results ... when we say "travel light" we mean in comparison to carrying 2 or 3 lenses covering the same FOV ... *if "travel light" was the only criteria*, my mobile phone with an add-on zoom lens or the GoPro are far more qualified then G1X II.


----------



## capital1956 (Feb 9, 2014)

I tested a handful of 28-300L and couple of dozens of Tamron 28-300mm VC (previous versions) for my clients. 

In my personal opinion, the Tamron is not a close match to the Canon L. The image produced by the Tamron particular at the long end is awful. Not just soft, the overall feel is simply awful. To quote a previous poster in the 16-270 thread: ” a bit of a joke”.


----------



## alek35 (Feb 10, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> alek35 said:
> 
> 
> > So unless there is an error in their *measurments* *the old Tamron should be sharper across the focal length than the Canon L*....
> ...


Good question. I have no hands-on experience with the Canon 28-300 L.

I do, however have experience with the old Tamron 28-300 and my personal experience is this:
Stopped down to f/8 it produces images in the 35-200mm range which I find useable.
It has a lot of CA and fringing, but since I only shoot in RAW I have been able to correct most of it in
my raw converter.
At 28mm the corners get soft - but it is subjectively still better than my 7d/17-85mm combo at 17mm.

I previously owned a Canon 300mm F/4 IS. At face value (No mfa - my camera at the time was a 20d),
it was softer than the Tamron @300mm. After purchasing a 5dII - and doing the MFA - it was only slightly sharper wide open than the Tamron.

My point is this: Canon's "L" designation is no guarantee of optical excellence, there is nothing mythical about it.
I'm sure the build quality of the Canon 28-300 L surely is better (the Tamron's zom ring has gone loose, I have to push/pull the hood to zoom).

Best regards,
Thomas


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 10, 2014)

alek35 said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > alek35 said:
> ...


I cannot comment on your particular copy of the lens, but I've owned the Tamron 28-300 VC and the 17-85 IS (not at the same time ofcourse) and going through my images, my copy of the EF 17-85 IS was much better than the Tamron 28-300 VC I owned. True, there is "nothing mythical" about L series of lenses, but they are a hell of a lot better than the competition (maybe with the exception of the recent Sigma 35mm f/1.4 lens).


----------



## androiduk (Feb 14, 2014)

Well, I was all ready to buy the 6D 24-105 combo next month and Tamron comes out with this. If the price is reasonable and image quality is similar to Canon, I will take the Tamron and enjoy the reduced weight. The only question is, when will it be available. Any guesses?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 15, 2014)

androiduk said:


> Well, I was all ready to buy the 6D 24-105 combo next month and Tamron comes out with this. If the price is reasonable and image quality is similar to Canon...



Image quality similar to the Canon 24-105 is a big if. The Canon 28-300L delivers IQ similar to the 24-105L, and the former is big, heavy and expensive - the prices you pay for not sacrificing IQ.


----------

